# [JBuilder 2005] MySQL Connector/J (5.0) installieren?



## Phenomenon (7. Feb 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche mit JBuilder 2005 zu einer MySQL Datenbank zu connecten. Bevor dies geht muss man doch einige Einstellungen machen.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie ich den MySQL Connector/J installiert bekomme? 
Wie kann ich dann über den "Database Pilot" eine neue Verbindung herstellen? Also wie bekomme ich den MySQL Treiber in die Liste des Database Pilot hinein? 

Als Ziel von mir möchte ich ein JSP Projekt starten mit dem ich mich dann zu dieser DB connecte? Wie mache ich das   ???:L 

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus!!

gruß


----------



## Gast (11. Feb 2006)

also es gibt mehre möglichkeiten den treiber anzusteuern.

entweder du fügst ihn in den class path ein oder kopiert in in dieses verzeichnis:

C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_04\jre\lib\ext


----------



## Guest (28. Apr 2006)

ich habe das selbe problem und den treiber schon in allen möglichen varianten in diese verzeichnisse kopiert, leider ohne erfolg... der treiber wird einfach ignoriert, auch wenn ich ihn als bibliothek etc. hinzufüge.

habt ihr noch irgendwelche tipps für uns ??

danke für die hilfe
ossi



			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also es gibt mehre möglichkeiten den treiber anzusteuern.
> 
> entweder du fügst ihn in den class path ein oder kopiert in in dieses verzeichnis:
> 
> C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_04\jre\lib\ext


----------

